# Photo printer suggestions?



## terri (Jul 16, 2021)

I've been using an Epson Photo 2200 printer for many, many years.    Ink is now about impossible to get, and it's time to move on!

I would love suggestions for a photo printer that uses pigment-based ink (not dyes), and one that you can personally vouch for against roller marks on glossy paper.   Pretty sure I'm limited to Canon and Epson, but is there anything else I'm overlooking?    I know I'm looking upwards of 1,000 USD, too, for what I'm after.   

Ideas?   Testimonials?   Thanks!


----------



## Original katomi (Jul 17, 2021)

I have been looking at the canon pro 1 a3 printer
 Look at the ink costs. I have seen way too many cases where someone has bought the latest 12 ink printer then sold it off for next to nothing because they can’t afford the inks


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 17, 2021)

I've been looking myself... what a rabbit hole. I am researching the Epson Stylus Photo R2000 as of late. I guess the good thing is this type of printer is somewhat limited.


----------



## terri (Jul 17, 2021)

It is a rabbit hole.    I'm annoyed with myself that my stash dwindled to this point, not keeping up.  


I have a few cartridges left of varying colors but missing several, and they can't be replaced.   Watching the levels go down while I research.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 17, 2021)

I have a Canon Pixma, don't know the model number offhand. It's a pretty red, goes with my small kitchen appliances (for all the good that is!). And much less big and clunky like my old one.

It has 6 tanks, 2 black and a gray; at least one of the tanks is pigment. It works well for printing my own 8x10s. Scanned in B&W darkroom prints and got nice copies that at first glance look the same, up close you can see the difference in paper, gloss, etc. 

Next time I'd probably want something considered pro to be able to make larger prints. And maybe an option for more pigment tanks. Printers do suck down those little tanks of ink pretty fast, don't they?!


----------



## Rickbb (Jul 18, 2021)

I purchased a Canon Pro a3+ size last year, best photo printer I’ve ever owned. Better prints than any from a ”pro service” I’ve seen.


----------



## terri (Jul 18, 2021)

Rickbb said:


> I purchased a Canon Pro a3+ size last year, best photo printer I’ve ever owned. Better prints than any from a ”pro service” I’ve seen.


Thank you.   How is it with glossy paper?    My old Epson has been bad with glossy paper: pizza wheel marks and some ghastly roller lines.   

Does the Canon ever leave marks like these?


----------



## Rickbb (Jul 19, 2021)

terri said:


> Thank you.   How is it with glossy paper?    My old Epson has been bad with glossy paper: pizza wheel marks and some ghastly roller lines.
> 
> Does the Canon ever leave marks like these?


Only thing I’ve noticed is sometimes on 13 x19 paper it will fold a corner over about a 1/4 to 1/2 inch when feeding. I mostly use satin finish for large prints, but lots of glossy 4 x 6 prints. Have yet to see any streaks of any kind, at least until ink runs out. It doesn’t like it when I tell it to keep printing when it warns me that one of the cartridges is out, but I always squeeze more out them that way.


----------



## terri (Jul 19, 2021)

Thanks!   That's helpful info.


----------

